# Is DP/DR worse than Schizo?



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Lately I have been thinking that this disorder that I have, whatever it is, may possibly be worse than schizophrenia? Why? Because Schizo people have no idea that something is wrong with them. Where on the other hand we DP/DR people are overly aware that something is wrong with us, thus the reason we keep feeling like crap. Honestly, have you ever seen anyone on this board with schizophrenia? No, because they have no idea that something is wrong with them.

This DP/DR stuff makes life hell, because we aren't seen as crazy, no one knows what we are going through, we are so aware that things aren't right and constantly are thinking about the way we feel, and we are expected to continue on with life like nothing is wrong. And it blows.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i've thought about this before, and i really don't think we have it worse than schizophenics. schizophrenics seem _really_ unhappy...a lot of them can't function in life. we at least can hold jobs and we can drive and rent apartments...etc...

just because most of them don't know there is somthing wrong with them doesn't mean they're all happy and free from care.

and just a sidenote, i think there are boards for schizophrenic people so may be they just don't come to this one cause dp/dr is the least of their worries.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I guess just the fact that we are so overly aware and analytical of our conditions and always analyzing how we feel. That is what I was trying to say. If I was able to not think about how I feel, how I felt last week, how I am gonna feel in the future then I would be fine. But instead I think about how I feel 24/7. For example, I was watching a movie and picture how I would feel in that current situation that is on the screen. Or when I have to go to the bathroom, I picture how I will feel walking to the bathroom. Or if my friends ask me to go out, I picture how I am gonna feel at the bar. Or on Sunday night, when I have to go back to work the next morning, I think about how I am gonna feel at work. It sucks.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

Kelson, you describe perfectly how I can feel (picture yourself all the time). I understand perfectly.!! I have the same problem. I try to imagine HOW I will feel at this place, this situation, even in the movie (yes!).

About schizo, I think that they aren't lucky if they know their illness, but it's true, those who aren't aware are better, because they aren't aware of all this!!! Simply as that.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Honestly, I don't think it's worse than schizophrenia; not at all.

Often what makes a schizophrenic's life an utter hell is precisely the fact that they do not know what they experience to be unreal.

I recall a story recently regarding a schizophrenic who murdered a policeman. The guy didn't know he was insane; he simply thought that the government were out to get him, that he'd be assassinated any moment, that people were all out to get him and so on.

He didn't know that these thoughts were unreal, no, but the fact that they were real _to him_ - that, in his experience, they may as well have been real - must have made things unbearable.

Not to mention that they can rarely work, are in permanent care, face enormous prejudice from others, struggle to do daily tasks and so on - and on top of that they have precious little chance of ever recovering.

I think we have it considerable better.

As for this,



> Honestly, have you ever seen anyone on this board with schizophrenia?


I've seen quite a few - at least 2 or 3 - and I haven't been here that long.

Very often schizophrenics realize something's wrong with them as soon as they get on medication.



> I guess just the fact that we are so overly aware and analytical of our conditions and always analyzing how we feel. That is what I was trying to say. If I was able to not think about how I feel, how I felt last week, how I am gonna feel in the future then I would be fine. But instead I think about how I feel 24/7. For example, I was watching a movie and picture how I would feel in that current situation that is on the screen. Or when I have to go to the bathroom, I picture how I will feel walking to the bathroom. Or if my friends ask me to go out, I picture how I am gonna feel at the bar. Or on Sunday night, when I have to go back to work the next morning, I think about how I am gonna feel at work. It sucks.


I can definitely relate to all this, and I know how bad it can get and how much it can affect how you think and feel. But don't lose sight of the fact that many of us, unlike someone with schizophrenia, have an excellent chance of recovering. We have potential to change and be "normal", in good time. Few of them do.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

kelson12 said:


> Or if my friends ask me to go out, I picture how I am gonna feel at the bar. Or on Sunday night, when I have to go back to work the next morning, I think about how I am gonna feel at work. It sucks.


Kelson - you described perfectly how I feel most of the time, and I can relate with you how you feel it sucks. It's like our own mind gets in the way of our enjoyment of life. It's interesting how the organ that gives us these thoughts is also the organ responsible for the feelings we actually have when we are in the situations.

I must say that as of this week, my DP/DR is about 70% gone from where I was when I joined this forum at the beginning of April. The increase in Paxil, while being hell last week has finally kicked in, and this support group helped tremedously. Also, I am in talk-therapy counseling, which also works well for me. I consider myself lucky that mine is not drug-induced, but I also know there is hope for everyone, whether from drugs or not.

You are all in my thoughts daily, and even if I kick DP/DR 100%, I will still visit this board to offer encouragement.

Kelson - If you find yourself thinking about how you will feel in a certain situation, try and picture yourself laughing and smiling in that situation. Sounds corny, but it's better than imagining stress.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

And for the record, I think schizo would be worse, especially on your loved ones.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

I'm not sure of exact numbers, but a proportionally huge amount of shizophrenic people commit suicide when compared with the general population. I'm sure alot of us dper's have had suicide thoughts (i know i've pictured an aldous huxleyish death type), but how many of us have actually gone through with it? Putting a gun to your head and pulling the trigger are worlds apart.

Sure we are upset we are in an empty world, but shizo's can live in a hellish world. Alot of them become so traumatized, in later stages, combined with medication, they can't recognize their family.

In another case, my grandmother's friend's husband was shizo. He thought his family was planning to kill him and decided to kill himself before they "could have the satisfaction".


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok, there is a difference between DP/DR and Schizo, but sometimes I wish I had no idea that something was wrong with me. In no way would I want to be Schizo, but if this DP/DR isn't hellish, I don't know what is!


----------



## Shadow Cat (May 3, 2005)

kelson12 said:


> Lately I have been thinking that this disorder that I have, whatever it is, may possibly be worse than schizophrenia? Why? Because Schizo people have no idea that something is wrong with them. Where on the other hand we DP/DR people are overly aware that something is wrong with us, thus the reason we keep feeling like crap. Honestly, have you ever seen anyone on this board with schizophrenia? No, because they have no idea that something is wrong with them.
> 
> This DP/DR stuff makes life hell, because we aren't seen as crazy, no one knows what we are going through, we are so aware that things aren't right and constantly are thinking about the way we feel, and we are expected to continue on with life like nothing is wrong. And it blows.


Schizophrenics have it way worse than us. On another depersonalization board, there was a schizophrenic. She has pretty bad depersonalization. People with schizophrenia sometimes get this disorder. They can't function correctly a lot of times. They have hallucinations and delusions. They can be extremely paranoid. They have trouble socially. Some of them can't have jobs or anything. My mother knew a guy with schizophrenia that thought the government had inserted aliens into him and was extremely paranoid. Schizophrenia isn't even curable either. I would much rather have this disorder than schizophrenia.


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

i think both are just two different things, but both have a huge impact on the sufferer and family. i dont think one is worse than the other, as both to the sufferer are traumatic and limit quality of life.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

mcsiegs said:


> I consider myself lucky that mine is not drug-induced, but I also know there is hope for everyone, whether from drugs or not.


Why would you say that? You act like there's a difference.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Da said:


> mcsiegs said:
> 
> 
> > I consider myself lucky that mine is not drug-induced, but I also know there is hope for everyone, whether from drugs or not.
> ...


Relax - no need to be so defensive. My comment was more to the fact that after reading stories about drug-induced DP, the experiences seem way worse than mine, especially when the drug was in full effect at the time of consumption.

I do not judge - I just offer my opinions and encouragement. If I think drug-induced vs non-drug induced is different, that shouldn't be a cause for concern to anyone. I believe that recovery is equally obtainable for both groups.

Peace, Da'burgh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

what kinda question is this Kelson?

of course Schizophrenia is worse, c'mon man

Would you like to be having hallucinations and hearing voices??? Think about that

My prayers & thoughts are with all people with Schizophrenia, its way worse than this DP/DR nonsense

and after a while Schizophrenic people learn that they are ill.

My neighbor is Schizophrenic & has been for over 20 years. He's in his 40's and still lives with his parents, he basically does NOTHING. I feel bad for that guy, because his dad said he is very very smart.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

btw, aren't these complain posts becoming a bit redundant

how are you gonna get better, if you just keep complaining and complaining man, we talk about this all the time, dwelling on it gets you nowhere.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Amen soulbrotha.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> btw, aren't these complain posts becoming a bit redundant
> 
> how are you gonna get better, if you just keep complaining and complaining man, we talk about this all the time, dwelling on it gets you nowhere.


I agree...but no need to call me out in the middle of a thread. Was your second post really necessary? C'mon plr. It's cool if we discuss it between IM and shit, but just keep it like that. No need to call me out on shit in the middle of a thread. Secondly, you have NO idea how I feel. None what so ever. So until you do, don't judge and think that it is that easy to just not dwell on it. Obviously, you are able to not let yours effect you that much. I can't say the same for myself. You even said last week, I don't really understand the detached thing. So there you go. You have no idea how I feel. Until you learn that, don't be so quick to judge and assume. Peace.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

kelson im just trying to help man

i guess just in a different way, Im not into the whole " paragraphs of useless advice " style. I think the only way to get better is to find the inner strength and just move on.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> kelson im just trying to help man
> 
> i guess just in a different way, Im not into the whole " paragraphs of useless advice " style. I think the only way to get better is to find the inner strength and just move on.


I understand...I'm working on trying to find that inner strength...unfortunently I haven't found it yet...but I'm working on it. I appreciate the help, just know that it's easier said than done sometimes.
Peace


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

My psychiatrist, who is an expert, told me today that panic attacks are the single most frightening mental experience known to psychiatry.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

> My psychiatrist, who is an expert, told me today that panic attacks are the single most frightening mental experience known to psychiatry.


I believe they're very frightening, or perhaps one of the most frightening, but, _the most _ frightening is quite the qualitive statement.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I saw an interview with Carrie Fisher who had bipolar disorder that eventually developed into psychotic depression. According to her, being psychotic was better than being sane and being well aware of your problem. I think her exact words were "once you're gone, you're gone and have no idea."


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, whatever it is - I respect what anyone with a severe mental disorder has to go through; it's no fun no matter what it is.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Ben said:


> > My psychiatrist, who is an expert, told me today that panic attacks are the single most frightening mental experience known to psychiatry.
> 
> 
> I believe they're very frightening, or perhaps one of the most frightening, but, _the most _ frightening is quite the qualitive statement.


----
And he meant it!


----------



## richiecripps (May 28, 2005)

the fact that schizophrenia is a disease and what we're going through is a condition and possibly even a symptom of an anxiety disorder means i'd much rather have dp-dr then hear voices commentiong on and judgeing everything i do. I know a schizo dude and from the first moment i met him i knew he had a mental disorder! no one has even suspected i had something wrong with me and many of my friends think i'm just fooling around when i talk of my dp/dr as i seem so normal. dr-dp over schizo any day please! at least one day this could be a thing of the past! by the way this page on dp-dr is quite reasuring :
http://www.thelindenmethod.co.uk/depers ... sation.htm
has anyone ever had or heard of sucess with the linden method??


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

HI Kelson,

Sorry to hear you are still going up and down with this disorder. I see that this thread has many people that, like you, are searching for some form of dealing with this. I know you have been able to achieve this before and I know you will find it again.

Thanks for always being so open and honest with how this disorder is affecting you as it always opens the doors for others to sympathize and empathize...and that is what makes this site helpful.

Sincerely,
terri


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I think schizophrenia would be far worse. Think of it this way, if any of us had the choice between the two, knowing all we know, what would you choose? I for one would take this horrible DP disorder any day of the week. At least we have the potential for sanity. I mean, schizophrenia does too, especially with science achieving what it does these days. But, we have the answer within ourselves. While we may have biological predispositions which edge us toward this disorder, it is totally within our own capicity to change. And change back for good. With each new sunrise, our hopes can spring up again and we can take another crack at it.

I know several schizophrenics, and i seem to encounter a lot of them. It looks like complete and utter mental torture. We really don't have it that bad in comparison. I mean, it's all horrible and i hate this disorder with a passion, but i doubt it would be anywhere near as bad as schizophrenia, even if they are ignorant of their plight. I mean, really, what if they are unaware that society considers them "insane"? They still might think that the government is out to get them, demons are hovering over their head, monsters crouch in ravenous poses beyond their closet door. While they may not pine wistfully for a time when all was right with their minds, as we do, their troubles are of a far more macabre nature.

Anyway, that's what i think.

s.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

my last two trips to New York, i encountered like 4 or 5 people who had to be schizophrenic.

One lady while on the subway, was yelling at " someone" saying that they were the devil, and that we were all gonna die or something to that effect" She went on for like 10 minutes, and the whole time she wasn't talking to any particular person so she had to be hallucinating.

and some other guy was on an escalator yelling at the top of his lungs, mind you, there was noone in front or next to him. He was like " I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING WRONG! LEAVE ME ALONE !!!!!!"

i encountered a few other people like that to

if you wanna see mental illness go to NEW YORK CITY


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> if you wanna see mental illness go to NEW YORK CITY


Or Toronto. Just the other day i was on the subway and a schizophrenic (or live art performer, you never know) was pacing back and forth in the cart chattering on about having enough room for the margarine or something of that nature. I thought he was talking on one of those little earpiece phones until about the fifth time i heard him making a reference to the margarine. I was able to put two and two together. The fact that he was walking back and forth again and again was a bit of a giveaway as well.

Incidentally, there was a drive-by shooting at my subway stop a couple of nights ago...literally 50 yards from where i had my car parked. I don't think that when people talk about Toronto wanting so badly to be like NY, this is what they had in mind. :evil:


----------

